# message d 'erreur:une copie de firefox est déjà ouverte



## laurence lemaire (11 Mai 2009)

je ne parviens pas à ouvrir firefox,j'ai ce message;j'ai cherché partout ,tout viré ,téléchargé à nouveau ,rien n'y fait!Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée????


----------



## FataMorgana (11 Mai 2009)

laurence lemaire a dit:


> je ne parviens pas à ouvrir firefox,j'ai ce message;j'ai cherché partout ,tout viré ,téléchargé à nouveau ,rien n'y fait!Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée????



Regardes dans le moniteur d'activité ou dans forcer à quitter (menu pomme) si firefox n'apparait pas, sinon ce sont les fichiers de config qui sont à mettre à la poubelle.... Mais c'est sous terminal et plus compliqué... 
A+


----------



## laurence lemaire (11 Mai 2009)

J'ai déjà tout essayé de  côté;j'ai jeté tout ce que je trouvais à propos de firefox et même quand plus rien n'apparait ,dans spotlight entre autres, il y a quand-même le message ,je bloque !Merci de cette réponse rapide,c'est encourageant!


----------



## FataMorgana (11 Mai 2009)

laurence lemaire a dit:


> J'ai déjà tout essayé de  côté;j'ai jeté tout ce que je trouvais à propos de firefox et même quand plus rien n'apparait ,dans spotlight entre autres, il y a quand-même le message ,je bloque !Merci de cette réponse rapide,c'est encourageant!



Il y a des fichiers de config cachés dans ton home mais je ne sais pas si tu as l'habitude du terminal... 
Autre chose as-tu des comptes sur différentes machines misent en réseau? Cela m'est arrivé lorsque je me connectais à un compte sur une machine alors que je ne m'étais pas déloger d'une autre.
A+


----------



## MacOS Assistance/J-C (6 Juin 2009)

laurence lemaire a dit:


> je ne parviens pas à ouvrir firefox,j'ai ce message;j'ai cherché partout ,tout viré ,téléchargé à nouveau ,rien n'y fait!Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée????



Bonjour Laurence, le problème est réglé ou pas encore ?
Parce-que j'ai eu le même incident, ça m'a bien agacé mais j'ai fini par trouver la solution

J-C


----------



## ntx (6 Juin 2009)

Quand il se lance FF créé un fichier de lock dans ton répertoire utilisateur. Il faut supprimer ce fichier :


> <Ta maison>/Library/Application Support/Firefox/Profiles/<Ton profile>.default/.parentlock


C'est un fichier caché.


----------



## MacOS Assistance/J-C (7 Juin 2009)

Le fichier caché .parentblock est toujours le principal accusé, dans tous les forums, et cette information semble provenir du site http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_in_use.

Mais si ça avait été exact, ceux qui ont la panne et qui ont tout jeté, y compris le dossier complet _Firefox_ dans _Application Support_, auraient du pouvoir lancer Firefox puisque le fichier _.parentlock_ était parti dans la poubelle avec le dossier.

Malheureusement, tu peux jeter tout ce que tu veux, toutes les librairies, tous les dossiers et tous les fichiers portant le nom de Firefox et celui de Mozilla,  rédémarrer, Firefox mettra toujours son même message de refus.

Le problème était beaucoup plus sournois...


----------



## ntx (7 Juin 2009)

J'ai eu le problème sur Sun et la mise à la poubelle du fichier décoinçait le lancement de l'application. Mais c'était il y a longtemps, peut être que depuis ils ont complexifié le bug trop simple à contourner. 
Et quelle est donc la solution du problème plus sournois ?


----------



## MacOS Assistance/J-C (8 Juin 2009)

Je t'ai mis un message hier, pourtant j'ai bien validé et il n'apparait pas ?? je le refais donc

Je te demandais si tu pouvais menvoyer un mail à macosa@wanadoo.fr pour que je puisse avoir une adresse pour t'envoyer les captures d'écrans et commentaires sur mes trouvailles.

La raison est que si tu as bossé sur Sun tu es certainement beaucoup plus balaise que nous sur Unix, nous sommes une équipe de techniciens de maintenance, pas de développeurs. Notre méthode d'investigation s'apparente plus à celle d'Hercule Poirot qu'à l'informatique pure. Face à la panne on procède par déduction et élimination ; tu me diras que c'est le résultat qui compte mais c'est un peu frustrant de ne pas pouvoir toujours expliquer pourquoi.
Et puis, les clients attendent de nous une solution, pas toujours une explication.

Donc tout le monde est content, sauf moi, parce-que j'ai la solution mais pas son explication.


----------



## Mut (17 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir,
Je rencontre le même problème avec Firefox depuis ce matin (mac OS sierra). J'ai supprimé Firefox puis l'ai téléchargé à nouveau mais le problème persiste. Que faire ?!


----------

